#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Iso 10018: Urgent!!!!

## supermancito

Hello.



Can you help me with ISO 18001:2012? I'm seeking it for a study case. It's urgent.

And if possible, only IF POSSIBLE, would you help me to get ISO 16715 (ISO Hand Signals)?See More: Iso 10018: Urgent!!!!

----------

